# CPT for Endoscopic fistula closure



## ssmith955 (Apr 18, 2014)

Physician will be performing an endoscopic gastric fistula closure using argon plasma coagulation then suturing around the fistula. I am looking at 43258 and 43255 but not sure which to use or even if either is appropriate.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Apr 18, 2014)

43258 has been deleted for 2014.  It is replaced with 43270. Neither one really seems appropriate in this instance. I'm afraid I don't have any advice.


----------



## ssmith955 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Endodcopic closure of fistual*

Thank you for your response.Think I am going to contact the AGA today.


----------



## nanmay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Gastroeophageal fistula endoscopic suture*

Any luck with code for this?


----------

